# Tutorial: ATI Power Steering Reservoir Relocation



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

*ATI Power Steering Reservoir Relocation 2005 GTO LS2*

This is how I did it. So I decided to write a tutorial.

*Why: *
1.) It looks sexy...
2.) You bought a DBW Nick Williams 102mm TB and heard online you just can't flip it over... (My case)
3.) You bought a Procharger.

*Parts included in kit:*
2x Bolts
2x Nuts
4x Washers
2x Worm drive clamps
1x Tube
1x ATI Custom bracket
No instructions...

*Directions:*

PSFR->"Power steering fluid reservoir"
PSF ->"Power steering fluid"

1.) Remove coil covers 
NOTE: For those who don't know just pull they come off. 

2.) Drain PS fluid (As much as can using pump etc.) into half cut clean milk carton.

3.) Use standard screwdriver to remove PSFR from bracket.

4.) (Bolts are torqued to 18-ftlbs found this info online so might not be valid). Using torque wrench set to (20-ftlbs) loosen 2 bolts on bracket.
NOTE: 20-ftlbs worked in my case.

5.) Put bolts in bag and label "Power steering reserve relocation bracket, 18-ftlbs" Store in a safe place.

6.) Take bracket that came in kit and assemble with head of bolts pointing toward the left side of engine bay.
NOTE: This is to avoid rubbing against side of car since it is a somewhat tight fit.

7.) Unbolt 2 bolts from left hand side of engine bay.

8.) Attach bracket assembly where 2 bolts were removed.

9.) Tighten the bolts you just removed over the bracket assembly.
NOTE: Don't tighten them too tight. I don't know the torque specifications for these 2 bolts maybe someone who has a service manual knows this.

10.) Remove larger tube worm drive clamp near PSFR.

11.) Put PSFR cap back on. Rotate PSFR -90-degrees (toward front of car)
NOTE: So fluid that couldn't be removed is not on the side of the larger tube.

12.) Place shop towel under PSFR and pull larger tube off PSFR.
NOTE: PSFR is barbed which means this is not going to be super easy. I twisted it left and right a few times and it was much easier.

13.) Rotate PSFR -90-degrees (toward right side of car)
NOTE: This is so fluid is in the back of the PSFR.

14.) Remove smaller tube worm drive clamp near PSFR.

15.) Pull smaller tube off PSFR.

16.) Now take PSFR over to milk carton and drain the rest of the fluid.

17.) Once PSFR is drained attach to bracket that is now in left side of engine bay.

18.) Try to drain the rest of the fluid in the larger tube.

19.) Remove worm clamp on larger tube and remove from engine bay.

20.) Attach tube from kit where larger tube was just removed. Use 1x worm drive clamp from kit.
NOTE: You will have to cut this eventually but wait until everything is in place.

21.) Weave smaller tube so it has a direct none obstructed path to PSFR and reconnect using OEM worm drive clamp.

22.) Using a marker mark point where larger tube connects to PSFR with a little play.
NOTE: Make sure tube doesn't form a kink. Best to cut larger than you think.

23.) Cut larger tube using a knife and some sort of cutting board.

24.) Use 1x worm drive clamp from kit and attach larger tube to PSFR.

25.) Using funnel pour PSF back in or just replace with new PSF.
NOTE: If a little low buy some PSF... It isn't expensive.

27.) Remove shop towel and reattach Coil cover.

28.) Drive car around the block or for a few miles. Check for PSF leaks if none then you are done. :cool

Note: If you found this useful reply and say thanks or if you have a better way of doing it respond below for future viewers.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Thanks for the write-up... need pictures though so I can see where it was relocated to I cant seem to picture it in the mind----danfigg


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't have my car here at my apartment. If it was here I would have just taken a snapshot of the engine bay but the image attached is one I found online. Hope it helps some.


----------

